
Demo is the new Resume - rentaltru
http://talentaccurate.com
======
noahfrombundil
It's long past time something like this is a thing.

~~~
rentaltru
I like the tagline. It's catchy.

------
monkeynotes
Signup confirmation mail goes to spam folder in Gmail.

